# Hampshire/Surrey keepers!



## hillzi (Mar 14, 2009)

Whose from these counties?

what rep stores do you use?

What vets do you use?

I'd like to know more about shops futherafield in these counties!

:2thumb:


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

I live in Fleet so only just up the road from you.

I dont really use shops, they're all far too expensive and everything can be bought much cheaper online.

My vets is Ashworth Veterinary Group, I take my dogs to the one in Fleet but they have a reptile vet in their Farnborough surgery, luckily I haven't needed to use them yet though.


----------



## hillzi (Mar 14, 2009)

No I haven't either, so just preparing which i hope I never have to do.

Funny how baggy lea said the nearest vets was in Bordon! If I have to, I'll be going to Farnborough!

thanks for that. New to online shopping (as you know ) so will be buying my stuff online. what website you use?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja (Aug 18, 2009)

Howdy. Basingstokeian here lol. No idea on our local shops, never tried to use them. Only place that sells reps that I know of is the [email protected] and we wont get into their prices.... 

If there are places that sell inverts that I havent found... plllleeeaaassse tell me


----------



## hillzi (Mar 14, 2009)

Pet Emporium in aldershot got some t's and scorps ranging from £15 - £25. emp scorps, chillie rose, and some others!

I think bagshot lea garden centre in, bagshot lea, sells them too. not been there for a few weeks..


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

hillzi said:


> No I haven't either, so just preparing which i hope I never have to do.
> 
> Funny how baggy lea said the nearest vets was in Bordon! If I have to, I'll be going to Farnborough!
> 
> thanks for that. New to online shopping (as you know ) so will be buying my stuff online. what website you use?


they told me the same years ago, I think its the one they use and try to get them more business:whip:

They are also really expensive, I haven't been in there for over a year since my car broke down and I had it scrapped and the only rep shop in Fleet, well I just wont give them my money :bash:


----------



## hillzi (Mar 14, 2009)

yeah right mate!!!

£80 for a carolina HATCHIE corn!! piss off, i got an adult and set up for £100.

starter kit for £60 with no stat and one hide..

I only go there rarely for mice. £20 for an 11x11".. £30 for a matstat I could go on forever..


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

hillzi said:


> yeah right mate!!!
> 
> £80 for a carolina HATCHIE corn!! piss off, i got an adult and set up for £100.
> 
> ...


before I was online I got a Beardy from there and she cost me £99:bash:

still I sold her for £140 as a full grown adult female:no1:

I used to like going just to look around but rarely bought anything.


----------



## hillzi (Mar 14, 2009)

Yeah I cannot fault the animals, the store python she's gorgeous!

The anoles are always out, and so are the beardies who start clawing at the glass whenever someone walks past  

And I always laugh to myself at the people looking at the locusts 'Oh I wonder if we can keep them as pets... DOH'


----------



## jamie and janie (Jan 24, 2009)

hi people,: victory:
for a very good reptile vet try bruce maclean in reading http://www.herpvet.co.uk/BEAVS%20Information%20&%20Policies.htm ,as markhill said online seems to be cheapest and easyiest for us as well for livefoods and stock we use www.livefoodsdirect.co.uk there pretty good hope this helps, jamie and janie


----------



## hillzi (Mar 14, 2009)

thanks for that!

Wow my nan lives in camberley near the travis perkins depot.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja (Aug 18, 2009)

hillzi said:


> And I always laugh to myself at the people looking at the locusts 'Oh I wonder if we can keep them as pets... DOH'


You can  found a guide for how to keep em as a pet when i was thinking of breeding them :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## hillzi (Mar 14, 2009)

No fun in them though is there...

I mean you dont need to clean them out.. or theyr'e not exciting when they feed not like snakes 

Now I know saying 'I have a pet snake' Is a bit wierd.. but 'I have pet locusts!' Is even wierder..


----------



## hillzi (Mar 14, 2009)

bump.. theres gotta be more of ya out there


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Im Berkshire/Surrey borders.For decent reptile shops,you need to travel a little,one of the best in surrey is Surrey Water Gardens in Clandon Park near guildford,an excellent shop.


----------



## hillzi (Mar 14, 2009)

Thinking of popping over there soon. What are their prices like?


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Cheaper than Badshot id imagine.But certainly excellent quality.


----------



## hillzi (Mar 14, 2009)

Wicked, thanks


----------



## hillzi (Mar 14, 2009)

bump! gotta be more out there...


----------



## erewegoagain (Mar 25, 2009)

Ash Vale here, sometimes pop into badshot lea and Clandon Park pet centre for a look. If I buy anything its usually from eurorep online. I was looking at the baby royals in Clandon: they breed their own and sell them at £85


----------



## hillzi (Mar 14, 2009)

corr  bit expensive?! but it's good I guess stops the animals falling into the hands of incompetent keepers.

What about the prices of kit? You ever go into Aldershot, pet emporium? It's not that bad.. got a large plant for £7 but these independent shops do rack up the prices... £99 for a flatpack 36vivex viv!! mg:


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

What yourself and others seem to forget is: Shops have massive overheads,of course you can get stuff cheaper from someone on-line,who works from their garage/home with nothing else to pay (and usually has another job).And the same with animals-yes,if you breed it yourself,you can sell it cheaper,shops have to buy from wholesalers/breeders and then cover all their other costs.Of course we all want a bargain,but slagging off shops prices on the net is wrong,just dont buy it if you dont like it.So many good shops have gone under,if you find a good one,try and support it.


----------



## hillzi (Mar 14, 2009)

Which is what I'm trying to do.


----------



## erewegoagain (Mar 25, 2009)

One thing I'll say for Surrey water gardens at clandon, their prices are no more expensive than any other shop, but the staff are all knowledgeable and keep reptiles themselves, so will be giving you excellent advice when you buy any livestock


----------



## hillzi (Mar 14, 2009)

Fair enough


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

hillzi said:


> Whose from these counties?
> 
> what rep stores do you use?
> 
> ...


Im in eastleigh, 
i have been to emsworth reps and aquatics, cadnam aquatics, 
southampton rep centre, grange reps, 
emsworth is great, cadnam do great cheap supplies!


----------



## hillzi (Mar 14, 2009)

lizardloverrach said:


> Im in eastleigh,
> i have been to emsworth reps and aquatics, cadnam aquatics,
> southampton rep centre, grange reps,
> emsworth is great, cadnam do great cheap supplies!


Where me gran lives :no1:

Will have to check these out when I'm next round hers. :2thumb:


----------



## Skorps (Nov 23, 2009)

A new group being set up for owners in the South East/Home Counties/London

Reptile Forums UK - South East Reptile Keepers


There is also a Facebook Group:

South East Reptile Keepers (UK) | Facebook

xXx


----------



## hillzi (Mar 14, 2009)

Skorps said:


> A new group being set up for owners in the South East/Home Counties/London
> 
> Reptile Forums UK - South East Reptile Keepers
> 
> ...


Is that your input then?  :lol2:


----------



## Skorps (Nov 23, 2009)

hillzi said:


> Is that your input then?  :lol2:


HAHA!

Well- You know where I am! 

Well- cant comment on the Vets- haven't had to use one for Slinx- but Ive heard that there is a good one in Raynes Park!



xXx


----------



## hillzi (Mar 14, 2009)

wheres that, kingston?


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm in Fareham, midway between Portsmouth and Southampton.

I've been to Emsworth Aquaria, South Coast Exotics in Cowplain and Grange reptiles. Southern Aquatics at Cadnam is great for equipment. I haven't needed an exotics vet so far, but I would probably go to the guy at Emsworth as I've heard he's good.


----------



## stuarto69 (Sep 11, 2008)

hillzi said:


> Whose from these counties?
> 
> what rep stores do you use?
> 
> ...


I'm in Lightwater, Surrey which is not to far from Farnham.

Rep stores - I use Waterlife in Longford and TC Reptiles in Ashford, however I do buy most of my stuff online from this website Rainforest Reptile Supplies -Live Food, Dry Food, Frozen Food, Lighting, Heating, Vivariums, Equipment, and More 

Reptile vets - I use Animals R us based in Sunbury and Hayes. The Reptile vet there is very good.


----------



## edmundblackadder (Jan 6, 2009)

Another one from Lightwater:2thumb:
I use Petes Pet Emporium in Sandhurst.
I go there cos hes helpfull and i like to 
chat a bit.


----------



## Skorps (Nov 23, 2009)

hillzi said:


> wheres that, kingston?


No- bit further out- up the A3 2-3 junctions north bound, about 15 mins in the car from Kingston, as Ive said Ive not used them but the web address is

Park Vets

xXx


----------



## hillzi (Mar 14, 2009)

@edmund, i use his aldershot branch aparantly sandhurst has got lots of corns?

petes the bearded fella?


----------



## edmundblackadder (Jan 6, 2009)

hillzi said:


> @edmund, i use his aldershot branch aparantly sandhurst has got lots of corns?
> 
> petes the bearded fella?


 He had quite a few the other day,and some Royals.
I suppose you could say its a beard.


----------



## hillzi (Mar 14, 2009)

yeah he's got quite long hair too? IIRC I haven't seen him in a while, don't go in fridays when he's in aldershot. nice bloke though


----------



## carpetman (Dec 24, 2008)

You ought to come down and see us at grange reptiles, we have a massive selection of dry goods, nearly all of which are matched to internet prices and we also carry out a massive selection of animals, and in a few weeks we will be moving into our new massive shop which will have almost 300 vivs in!

Visit our website or facebook group for more information!


----------



## hillzi (Mar 14, 2009)

defo will do!


----------



## Skorps (Nov 23, 2009)

OOO!!!

Another reason to go down to the Coast...



xXx


----------



## hillzi (Mar 14, 2009)

Skorps said:


> OOO!!!
> 
> Another reason to go down to the Coast...
> 
> ...



Driving past farnham. it's quite scenic you know.. : victory:


----------



## Knarf3 (Aug 25, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> I'm in Fareham, midway between Portsmouth and Southampton.
> 
> I've been to Emsworth Aquaria, South Coast Exotics in Cowplain and Grange reptiles. Southern Aquatics at Cadnam is great for equipment. I haven't needed an exotics vet so far, but I would probably go to the guy at Emsworth as I've heard he's good.


100% as above and the vet is really good...:2thumb:


----------



## Skorps (Nov 23, 2009)

hillzi said:


> Driving past farnham. it's quite scenic you know.. : victory:



Yeah- We ALWAYS go through Farnham when we go down the The Coast 

xXx


----------



## hillzi (Mar 14, 2009)

Yanoo.. whenver you do..:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## edmundblackadder (Jan 6, 2009)

hillzi said:


> yeah he's got quite long hair too? IIRC I haven't seen him in a while, don't go in fridays when he's in aldershot. nice bloke though


 Yep thats Pete. Spends most of his time at Sandhurst.


----------



## hillzi (Mar 14, 2009)

Yeah he's a nice guy, probed my corns for free.


----------



## edmundblackadder (Jan 6, 2009)

hillzi said:


> Yeah he's a nice guy, probed my corns for free.


 He has a guy called Dan who works on Saturday at Sandhurst
who is good to talk to about reps. I pop in to see him most
Saturdays just to see if his Afrock has bitten any more lumps 
out of him.


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

I come from Aldershot but I nearly always go to the Grange in Southampton to get my bits and pieces!

Also get my frozen food from A and N frozen foods good bulk prices.


----------



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

although prob out of the range i like waterlife and ashford aquatics.

but obviously i prefer badshot lea by far! sorry


----------



## hillzi (Mar 14, 2009)

thats alright! Baggy lea's animals are fantastic, in condition and well being.

Wow, theres a lot more round here than i thought! hurry up half term so I can go check out some more places!

defo on list;
grange, 
sandhurst
clandon park..

for now


----------



## reptilehaven1977 (Aug 12, 2011)

i rescue things from pet emporium in aldershot but DO NOT buy any baby animals from him. i brought a baby snow corn from him (too small to be sold) he died two months after i got him. then i bought a baby bosc from him he had a dodgy leg and tail (possibly mbd) got him home he didnt even know how to eat its like it was painful for him and he died a week ago ,.they never put supplement on their salad ,their royal has a messy shed and retained skin, their shop is dirty the vivs and bowls and everything need emptying and completely sanitising the viv with multiple corns in has mouldy poo none of the animals that need uv have it. he needs closing down


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

reptilehaven1977 said:


> i rescue things from pet emporium in aldershot but DO NOT buy any baby animals from him. i brought a baby snow corn from him (too small to be sold) he died two months after i got him. then i bought a baby bosc from him he had a dodgy leg and tail (possibly mbd) got him home he didnt even know how to eat its like it was painful for him and he died a week ago ,.they never put supplement on their salad ,their royal has a messy shed and retained skin, their shop is dirty the vivs and bowls and everything need emptying and completely sanitising the viv with multiple corns in has mouldy poo none of the animals that need uv have it. he needs closing down


Two months is a fair amount of time to be looking after something before it dies, was there anything wrong with it other than it apparently being to small to be sold?


----------



## olliehullboy (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi all,

I live in Tidworth I have eight beardies, ages varies from 3 months old up to a year and half.

My local shop is Porton Aquatics, great place and some great prices, I mostly get my sub and the odd bulb from them. I get my live food from a man in Larkhill, aprrox 200 locusts for £10.

Always looking for another beardie to add to my collection.

Hope all is well.


----------



## reptilehaven1977 (Aug 12, 2011)

our snow was just tiny but he still has snakes that small in there for sale and our bosc had a few issues as ive explained but died with his head twisted so his left eye was looking skywards


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

I use either Global Geckos in windlesham, or the pythons lair in Drayton shops wise.


----------



## angels1531 (Aug 27, 2008)

jamie and janie said:


> hi people,: victory:
> for a very good reptile vet try bruce maclean in reading BEAVS Information & Policies ,as markhill said online seems to be cheapest and easyiest for us as well for livefoods and stock we use www.livefoodsdirect.co.uk there pretty good hope this helps, jamie and janie


seconded! Phil in Spire Ridge (midgeham not far from thatcham... is excellent! Well worth a visit... nice guy too


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi

I use Global Geckos

*Global Geckos Reptile Shop – 18 Updown Hill, Windlesham, Surrey GU20 6AF

T c Reptiles are good too, in Ashford, Middlesex are good.

Pets Emporium, Aldershot have a branch in Sandhurst, Berks too.

Clandon park have gone into reps in the last few years. 

Badshot lea are expensive, but Garden centres in posh areas are always more expensive. Visit two of the same chain, 1 posh area, 1 poor area & compare the prices.

Waterlife have cut back on reptiles, if they can be bothered to serve you, you are doing well. Kept their Iguana in an open wire cage in a cold barn & sold a hypo leo as a Chocolate, albino hypo. Sorry, no points for this one.


I wouldn't reccomend World of water or the one in Blackwater either.

*


----------



## LittlestarRed (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm in Epsom! I use Surrey Water Gardens in Clandon, TC reptiles in Ashford and Crystal Palace Reptiles in Upper Norwood. However a new place 'Reptile Kingdom' had just opened in Surbiton and I'm itching to get over there!! lol


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

never mind, old post


----------

